# Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser Pro complete build. Picture heavy thread!



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, looks like a nice ride!
I noticed the Nauticus smart tabs you have. They offer the pr500 bracket for the trim tabs. It allows you to pull them up when not in use. You might want to look into that if you are poling up on the flats. I put them on my little boat and couldn't be happier with the simplicity and function.


----------



## UCFJEEP (Apr 2, 2019)

el9surf said:


> Congrats, looks like a nice ride!
> I noticed the Nauticus smart tabs you have. They offer the pr500 bracket for the trim tabs. It allows you to pull them up when not in use. You might want to look into that if you are poling up on the flats. I put them on my little boat and couldn't be happier with the simplicity and function.
> View attachment 86916
> 
> ...


I'll definitely look into those. That was one of my concerns with the tabs. I already have some slide marks on the bottom edges of mine.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They are $35 for the pair. If you get them make sure to use red loctite on the handle.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I love the build. Beautiful skiff. Interested in the nav lights installed. Can you advise who makes those?


----------



## UCFJEEP (Apr 2, 2019)

Fishflatmike said:


> I love the build. Beautiful skiff. Interested in the nav lights installed. Can you advise who makes those?


Sorry Mike, just saw your reply.

I do not know the manufacturer of the bow nav lights unfortunately. The stern anchor light is made by Hella.


----------



## casartj (Jun 2, 2014)

I think these are the nav lights.

*Oznium Brightest 2 Mile LED Boat Navigation Lights Pair*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CRBLRTC/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=A6XWG1D8Q4A4V&th=1


----------



## UCFJEEP (Apr 2, 2019)

casartj said:


> I think these are the nav lights.
> 
> *Oznium Brightest 2 Mile LED Boat Navigation Lights Pair*
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CRBLRTC/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=A6XWG1D8Q4A4V&th=1


You nailed it. I went and compared them to mine. Exact match. I really like them.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you very much. I had given up and just bought a base for a pole light, which I hate. You guys saved the day!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

How's that boat doing? Do you like it? I'm close to a purchase and am curious, if you have some insight.


----------



## Caggman (9 mo ago)

UCFJEEP said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share the build I ordered from Lagoon Skiffs. The album I shared has photos of the entire build process of the boat. I ordered the Tail Chaser Pro model that came with a molded deck and many options. I've since had her on the water and she rides great through some chop, poles easily, and floats shallow. After some short wide open throttle burst with the 25hp motor it reached 30mph with just me and 27 with two people on gps. Skiff measures 14'10" with a 61" beam.
> 
> ...


I am building the same skiff with a center console and was wondering a couple things do you have access to bilge and well pumps if you have a center console like mine will be and do the tabs help and are they the *SX9510-40 model thanks mike*


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Caggman said:


> I am building the same skiff with a center console and was wondering a couple things do you have access to bilge and well pumps if you have a center console like mine will be and do the tabs help and are they the *SX9510-40 model thanks mike*


Question off topic. Did he move to a new location? I saw the new website with the shop address, not in Cocoa anymore.


----------



## Caggman (9 mo ago)

loganlogan said:


> Question off topic. Did he move to a new location? I saw the new website with the shop address, not in Cocoa anymore.


sold it to armondo boatworks in cape coral and i am the first boat


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Caggman said:


> sold it to armondo boatworks in cape coral and i am the first boat


If he uses the same techniques, and there's no reason why they won't, your boat will be amazing.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

lot of work looks great!


----------

